# Cannot access internet by address



## Casuth (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm working on my aunt's PC and I'm not able to access websites by their address but I am able to access it by the Ip Address, like Google.com I cannot access by typing it in the web browser but finding out its ip by pinging it and typing it into the address bar works. I really dont know how to get it to work. I have dropped the firewall down completely to see if that fixes it and it doesnt. Its an Acer Aspire One running XP SP3. Thanks.


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

can you post more info.?

Ex: run a cmd > ipconfig /all and post results here
Ex 2: when you open IE or Firefox what error does it show?

I'm pretty sure a mod or other helpful person can therefore assist you better.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Casuth (Mar 3, 2010)

My Isp is BendBroadband.
The broadband modem is Motorola SB5101
The wireless router is a D-link WBR-2310, Hardware version A1
The dlink router is connecting to the laptop with wireless signal or wired signal.
Wireless encryption of WPA
The laptop is running XP Home SP3
The internet browser is Mozilla Firefox or IE

An exact description of the problem its having is when i type into Firefox google.com into the address bar, it wont load and times out and says "The connection was reset, The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading"


Connecting the Laptop with a wired connection doesn't work.
Disabling the encryption for wireless doesn't work.
I have removed all wireless profiles and connecting to google.com still doesn't work.
The wireless switch is on, because I can access her favorites but not anything else
No other computers on the network are having this problem, she was having this problem at her house too, and she has a completely different ISP.



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Laura S****>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=152ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=172ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=1117ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 132ms, Maximum = 1117ms, Average = 393ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Laura S****>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98.137.149.56] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=56
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=56
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=1786ms TTL=56
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 98.137.149.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 99ms, Maximum = 1786ms, Average = 527ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Laura S****>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.103] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LAURA <00> UNIQUE Registered
LAURA <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Laura S****>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laura
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-2C-C7-8C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-43-11-F9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 03, 2010 12:07:58 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 03, 2010 3:07:58 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Laura S****>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure what's going on here, but you are pinging Google by name, so Internet access is working.

Have you reset IE to defaults? Reset IE8 to Installation Defaults


----------



## Aaryan d champ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
dont worry ,

use to uninstall IE8 ,
type IE8 in the run and you will find spunnist folder >open it>and there you find uninstall package click on it to run after this select ok and restart when it complete.
Then check it if the issue remain same then write Https://kproxy.com in address bar and then you get another url box now you can put any website name their and it will open it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A proxy server is not a solution to this issue.


----------



## Casuth (Mar 3, 2010)

could resetting the settings fix the other browsers too?


----------



## Aaryan d champ (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to say that if you are getting same issues in all browser then you have a problem with the DNS(Domain name server) so please try to check it that because yopu has a issue with FQDN to IP............. means you are not able to resolve the FQDN name into IP but YOu are able to resolve IP to FQDN. So please try to use this command


*ipconfig /flushdns*

and also use 

*reset netsh winsock*
It will refresh all your network and then tell us what happen.

Use these command in start>run>cmd>cd\ enter
and then type these command......................................


----------



## Casuth (Mar 3, 2010)

the second command doesnt work
i get the error of: Invalid parameter<s>
RESET { SESSION }


----------



## Casuth (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I can access some sites and type into the search bar and find things but its still not giving me access to google.com at all, and its giving me access to yahoo but once i type something into the search bar and it go it doesn't go.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you connect one machine directly to the modem, can you access sites normally? Remember to power cycle the modem when you change the connected device.


----------



## Aaryan d champ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thats Great that you are able to open some sites ,,,,,,,,,
but you have still getting issue so rename the *HOST* file;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Start>run>drivers>etc>Host 
now right click on it and rename in (oldhost)
and then restart and the issue may be resolve................


----------

